# Bergheimer Bergmarathon BM500



## BM500 (11. August 2014)

Am* 28.9.14* um *11.00h* ist Premiere fürden *Mountainbikemarathon BM 500*

Der *BM 500*führt über eine Strecke von ca. *42 Km *& *500  Höhenmeter*

*Glessener Höhe / Fischbachhöhe / Sonnenhang / Steile Wand/ Glessener Höhe*

Für Hobbyfahrer, E-Biker & Freizeitradler gibt es einen *Fun Marathon*

mit *32Km   *über* 400* Höhenmetern.


Anmeldeunterlagen anfordern unter: *[email protected]*


----------



## Haardt (11. August 2014)

BM500 schrieb:


> Am* 28.9.14* um *11.00h* ist Premiere fürden *Mountainbikemarathon BM 500*
> 
> Der *BM 500*führt über eine Strecke von ca. *42 Km *& *500  Höhenmeter*
> 
> ...


 
500 Höhenmeter??? 3x über die Autobahn oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BM500 (12. August 2014)

500 Höhenmeter klappen nur wenn man sämtliche Anstiege im Gebiet miteinander kombiniert. Vor dem Hintergrund der diversen Verwaltungsakte war das nicht einfach. Die Veranstaltung soll ein Signal für die diskriminierungsfreie Nutzung der Glessener Höhe durch Mountainbiker sein.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (12. August 2014)

Jede Veranstaltung ist top für den Sport, ich würd mitmachen wenn ich nicht am Termin im Urlaub wäre. Dem Veranstalter würde ich raten, die BM500 in "Rennen" zu ändern. Bei den Daten von Marathon zu sprechen ist albern und läßt einen das nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Haardt (12. August 2014)

micha17 schrieb:


> Jede Veranstaltung ist top für den Sport, ich würd mitmachen wenn ich nicht am Termin im Urlaub wäre. Dem Veranstalter würde ich raten, die BM500 in "Rennen" zu ändern. Bei den Daten von Marathon zu sprechen ist albern und läßt einen das nicht ernst nehmen.


 
Na dann schon bitte "XCO-Race" 

Wenn es fürdie "Hobbyfahrer" den Fun-Marathon gibt, ist der 42km-Marathon dann Lizenzfahrern vorbehalten?


----------



## BM500 (13. August 2014)

@ Micha17: Die Genehmigungen für eine Veranstaltung mit dem Titel Rennen auf der "Glessener Höhe" zu bekommen wäre sicherlich viel schwieriger gewesen. Siehe aktuelle Entwicklung Frosthelm / Facebook

@Haardt: Jeder der es sich zutraut kann die 42 KM fahren. Die Veranstaltung soll ein Statement für die weitere diskriminierungsfreie Nutzung der Glessener Höhe für MTB sein.


----------



## Haardt (13. August 2014)

BM500 schrieb:


> @HaardtDie Veranstaltung soll ein Statement für die weitere diskriminierungsfreie Nutzung der Glessener Höhe für MTB sein.


 
Wer wird denn da wie diskiminiert? Hört sch ja schlimm an ...


----------



## BM500 (13. August 2014)

Hast Du so ein Plakat schon mal mit Reitern gesehen ?


----------



## Haardt (14. August 2014)

BM500 schrieb:


> Hast Du so ein Plakat schon mal mit Reitern gesehen ?


 Ne mit Reitern nicht. Aber so was ähnliches, nur über 2 DIN A 3 Seiten mitten im Pflzer Wald - auch speziell für dieMTBler.
Aber Euer Plakat spricht jdieBMXler an  Und die sind i.d.R. nicht im Wald unterwegs ...


----------



## MasterF1982 (19. August 2014)

Ich finde die Aktion super. Endlich mal ein Rennen in Heimatnähe. Kann mir einer von Euch sagen wo oder was die "Steile Wand" ist? Klasse wäre es wenn die Strecke vorab veröffentlicht werden würde. z.B. als GPS-Track.


----------



## Dreckfresser (19. August 2014)

Ich schließe mich da MasterF1982 an, endlich mal was direkt in der Nähe! 
Ja, den Streckenverlauf würde ich auch gern einmal sehen dürfen...war in der Ecke noch garnich unterwegs ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreckfresser (21. August 2014)

Könnt Ihr möglicherweise nen Nennungszähler auf der BM500-Homepage anbringen?


----------



## BM500 (26. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Interesse. Anmeldung nicht vergessen. Die Steile Wand ist die steilste Stelle im Südwesten der Glessener Höhe. Die schnellste Abfahrt (Fischbachhöhe) liegt bei 60+ Km/h. Den Streckenverlauf gibt es für alle 7 Tage vor dem Rennen. Es kommt auch noch ein Film auf youtube.


----------



## easyrider2010 (27. August 2014)

BM500 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Interesse. Anmeldung nicht vergessen. Die Steile Wand ist die steilste Stelle im Südwesten der Glessener Höhe. Die schnellste Abfahrt (Fischbachhöhe) liegt bei 60+ Km/h. Den Streckenverlauf gibt es für alle 7 Tage vor dem Rennen. Es kommt auch noch ein Film auf youtube.


 
Hallo,

ich finde es toll, dass in der näheren Umgebung etwas organisiert wird und würde sehr sehr gerne teilnehmen. Leider ist am selben Tag in Köln das Radrennen Rund um die Eigelsteintorburg. Man kann sicher nicht auf alles Rücksicht nehmen, aber vielleicht lässt sich für das kommende Jahr ein Termin ohne Kollisionen mit Radsportveranstaltungen in der näheren Umgebung finden.

Ich wünsche euch aber ganz viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter bei der Auftaktveranstaltung und werde noch ein wenig Werbung machen.

Daumen hoch

Gruß
easyrider


----------



## Fail (3. September 2014)

Kann man sich eigentlich vor Ort noch anmelden oder nur via voranmeldung?


----------



## Frank65 (3. September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich freue mich auf die Veranstaltung und bin ja mal auf die "Steile Wand" gespannt. Hoffentlich könnt ihr die Veranstaltung langfristig etablieren. Den Termin Ende September finde ich super, im Frühjahr und Sommer häufen sich ja die Events vom Mittelmeer über den Gardasee bis hin zur Nord/Ostsee.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Roboman63 (4. September 2014)

Finde es auch toll , das so eine Veranstaltung hier stadtfindet . Habe mich angemeldet und mache tüchtig Werbung bei meinen Bikerkumpels . Ich hoffe , dass dieser Marathon ein Erfolg wird und in Zukunft ein fester Bestandteil unserer Region wird.

Gru8 , Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (5. September 2014)

gibt es da überhaupt Trails? Oder nur Waldautobahn?

30 EUR für Nachmelder, keine Verpflegung? Woher dann die Kosten?


----------



## Fail (6. September 2014)

Hmm, nun wie sag ich's am besten.

Super, das es einen weiteren Event in meiner Umgebung gibt, aber dank dem Video ist dieser für mich gestorben. Der Trail bzw offroadanteil ist ja scheinbar winzig und das ist in meinen Augen nicht wirklich MTB gerecht. Schade, denn eigentlich wollte ich teilnehmen.


Trotzdem wünsche ich viel Erfolg


----------



## BM500 (7. September 2014)

Lieber Fail,

die Sensation ist nicht die Strecke, sondern das überhaupt eine Strecke genehmigt wurde. Vor dem Hintergrund der Diskussion um ein MTB Verbot und der behördlichen Aufforderungen alle Single Trails auf der Glessener Höhe aus dem Netz zu nehmen, ist der Umstand, daß hier ein Rennen offiziell genehmigt wurde, die eigentliche Sensation. Ausserdem erfüllt die "Steile Wand" mit 30 Steigung auch höchste Anforderungen. 

Schade, das Du nicht dabei bist.


----------



## zett78 (7. September 2014)

Mit der Bitte um ein Statement zu meinem post! 

Was 30???? 
%
Celsius 
Fahrenheit


----------



## BM500 (7. September 2014)

Natürlich 30  Grad Steigungswinkel.

@ Verpflegung wurde als Veranstaltungsauflage nicht gestattet
@ Nachmeldung: ist mit einem höheren Verwaltungsaufwand verbunden.

VlG


----------



## Frank65 (8. September 2014)

Ich Verstehe die Diskussion um Anmeldegebühr und Streckenführung zwar, möchte aber doch darauf hinweisen, dass der Event anscheinend vor  einer recht kritischen Genehmigungssituation stattfindet. Trails kenne ich auf der Glessener Höhe und den angrenzenden  Abraumhalden, zu genüge und musst am Wochenende enttäuscht feststellen, dass ein Trail der sicherlich mit sehr viel Idealismus und in harter Arbeit  über Wochen hinweg von unbekannte Bikern angelegt, von offizieller Seite mit Baggern beseitigt werden "musste".  Aber mittels solcher Veranstaltungen kann doch über genehmigte Tralis, deren zukünftige Nutzung und mögliche Einbindung in einen weiteren BM 500 in 2015, mit allen Interessengruppen diskutiert werden. Sicherlich würde auch ich mich über eine Veranstaltung von Freitag bis Sonntag, mit Showanteil, Bike-Ausstellern, Zeltlager, Verpflegungsstationen und Steckenführungen von 60, 90 bis 120 km mit relevanten Trailanteilen wie z.B. in Malmedy freuen. Für den Einstieg in einen solchen Event scheint aber in diesem Fall ein sanfter Einstieg von Vorteil.

Ich wünsche den Veranstaltern viel Erfolg und wir werden mit dabei seil.


----------



## BM500 (8. September 2014)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen !! Danke


----------



## tomato007 (8. September 2014)

Sicher wird das nicht vergleichbar sein mit den bekannten Marathonveranstaltungen in Mittelgebirge oder sogar den Alpen.
Ich freue mich aber drauf und habe mich heute angemeldet!
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## Tabaluga_1 (8. September 2014)

Wollte eigentlich am WE in der Eifel auf der Vulkanbike starten, muss da aber leider absagen. Umso mehr freu ich mich darauf, mit dem Bike von zu Hause aus zum Start fahren zu können. Wenn auch die Strecke vom Anspruch her nicht der der Vulkanbike entspricht. Man muss sich halt im klaren darüber sein, wo das Event stattfindet. Hier ist man halt in den Möglichkeiten begrenzt.
Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich mir schon bei Bekannt werden dieser Veranstaltung so meine Gedanken gemacht, dass es nicht gut wäre, die Strecke über die kleinen nicht so bekannten Trails laufen zu lassen, das wäre der Anfang vom Ende dieser Veranstaltung und auch das Ende für die wenigen, die die Trails bisher nutzen!
Hoffe nur, dass das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt, aber bei diesem Verlauf ist das auch bei miesem Wetter machbar.
Und ich möchte mich meinem Vorredner anschließen: Gibt es einen Link, auf dem die gemeldeten Fahrer gelistet sind?
Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## muschi (9. September 2014)

Ab und zu tut es auch eine Ballerrunde, toll das es sowas vor der Haustüre unseres Team gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLLO950 (12. September 2014)

@BM500 ich finde es klasse das du das ins Leben gerufen hast. Lass dich nicht entmutigen... egal wie das Event gennant wird. Ich bin leider beruflich verhindert, finde es aber sehr geil, dass es in unserer Gegend soetwas gibt und hoffe beim nächsten mal dabei sein zu koennen.

LG OLLO


----------



## BM500 (12. September 2014)

@OLLO950 vielen Dank. Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit und es passieren keine Unfälle. Tja warum macht man sowas ? Um auch einmal ein öffentliches Zeichen für den MTB Sport im kölner Umland zu setzen. Schliesslich soll die Glessener Höhe kein Seniorenreservat sein sondern Naherholung für alle Nutzer !


----------



## Dreckfresser (12. September 2014)

Wir freun uns auch drauf, nur wann erfahre ich ob ich komplett gemeldet bin?
Bekomme keine Mail-Antwort und kann es nirgends einsehen, könnt ihr möglicherweise ne Liste der gemeldeten
Fahrer uppen? Finally?  Txchen


----------



## Dreckfresser (16. September 2014)

Prima, alles geklärt ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## ares1000 (24. September 2014)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Streckenverlauf. Wird es Hinweisschilder/Wegweiser an der Strecke geben? Oder nur per GPS-Gerät?


----------



## Blut Svente (25. September 2014)

ares1000 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage zum Streckenverlauf. Wird es Hinweisschilder/Wegweiser an der Strecke geben? Oder nur per GPS-Gerät?


Jeder Teilnehmer bekommt einen Lotzen gestellt


----------



## ares1000 (25. September 2014)

Perfekt


----------



## BM500 (25. September 2014)

Es wird ein ganzer Schilderwald sein. Hnweise in mehreren Sprachen, Toilette,  WC, Donnerbalken plus Pfeile in Fahrtrichtung und natürlich nette Streckenposten.


----------



## ares1000 (25. September 2014)

Ich bin schon sehr Gespannt.    Leider scheint das Kontingent an Meldung ja schon voll zu sein laut Webseite. 

Ein Kumpel von mir wollte gerne mitfahren und sich am Sonntag Morgen vor Ort anmelden. Geht da evtl. noch was oder ganrichts mehr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BM500 (26. September 2014)

Vor Ort geht noch, weil es auch Ausfälle gibt...


----------



## luzio68 (26. September 2014)

Dass ist ja ein Ding,

kann mir garnicht vorstellen, das jemand der hier zuhause ist und MTB fährt für eine Rundfahrt über unsere heimischen Berge 30 € bezahlt und noch nicht mal an einer benannten Stelle einen Drink bekommt. Sowas haben wir an jedem Sonntag für Nüsse aber wer Geld zu viel hat. Ich kann's auch gebrauchen. Viel Spaß und wir sehen uns.

Und dem Veranstallter wünsche ich viel Spaß mit dem Geld


----------



## BM500 (27. September 2014)

Und der Veranstalter wünscht dem Autor viel Spass mit seinen Nüssen.... aber vielleicht kommst Du ja vorbei und trägst Dich kostenlos in die Unterschriftenliste für eine Legalsierung der bestehenden MTB Abfahrt Kanonenrohr ein! Das ist gratis !


----------



## Catbiker (28. September 2014)

was ist denn da los gewesen ? 158 Starter und nur 13 in der Wertung alle anderen DNF oder DNS ? Hat da einer Schilder im Wald umgedreht oder versteckt oder geklaut ? oder gab es keine ? War wohl nicht so dolle ?


----------



## BM500 (29. September 2014)

Ein Klick auf Spit 1 und 138 Fahrer sind im Ziel. Gut das Sie nicht mitgefahren sind, weil Missgunst kein ehrenwertes Motiv ist.


----------



## Catbiker (29. September 2014)

Ich wunder mich halt nur. Was war denn da los ? Da muss ja was passiert sein sonst gäbe es kein DNS oder DNF in der Masse und ja ich weiß was das bedeutet. 





BM500 schrieb:


> Ein Klick auf Spit 1 und 138 Fahrer sind im Ziel. Gut das Sie nicht mitgefahren sind, weil Missgunst kein ehrenwertes Motiv ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (29. September 2014)

Es gab halt ein paar Probleme mit der Ausschilderung.
Ist zwar für die betroffenen Fahrer (wie für mich und meine zwei Mitfahrer) blöd, aber der Veranstalter war trotzdem einsichtig, freundlich und jederzeit sehr bemüht!
War also von der Grundidee prima, wurde aber besonders bei der Ausschilderung nicht konsequent durchdacht.


----------



## Catbiker (29. September 2014)

Wie war denn dann die Gegenleistung gerade wenn ich an das nicht kleine Startgeld denke. 





zett78 schrieb:


> Es gab halt ein paar Probleme mit der Ausschilderung.
> Ist zwar für die betroffenen Fahrer (wie für mich und meine zwei Mitfahrer) blöd, aber der Veranstalter war trotzdem einsichtig, freundlich und jederzeit sehr bemüht!
> War also von der Grundidee prima, wurde aber besonders bei der Ausschilderung nicht konsequent durchdacht.


----------



## tomato007 (29. September 2014)

Also wenn nur 13 Fahrer den richtigen Weg gefunden haben und der ganze Rest von ca. 160 Fahrern nicht, dann würde ich mir als Veranstalter Gedanken machen. Zudem hatten die Falschfahrer - und dazu zähle ich leier auch - keinen Vorteil, die Strecke war falsch gefahren nicht kürzer. Wie wäre es denn wenigsten mit einer Ergänzung der Tabelle mit den Endzeiten? Kann ja meinetwegen DNF bleiben.
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## zett78 (29. September 2014)

Catbiker schrieb:


> Wie war denn dann die Gegenleistung gerade wenn ich an das nicht kleine Startgeld denke.



Diesbezüglich bin ich eben auch etwas verärgert, die 30 EUR, die ich gestern dafür gezahlt habe, stehen somit in keinem Verhältnis zur erbrachten Leistung.
Aber der Veranstalter wollte sich für unser 3er Grüppchen noch etwas ausdenken.
Wir sind auf jeden Fall nach 34km und 346Hm in 1:11,12 im Ziel gewesen. Es sollten aber die 42km gewesen sein.


----------



## tomato007 (29. September 2014)

Also ich hatte knapp 42km auf dem Tacho aber nur knapp 400 Höhenmeter. War eine ziemliche Hatz auf den Forstwegen...
Kommentar vom Veranstalter wäre nett bzw. angebracht!
Gruss,
Thomas
EDIT: Gesamtergebnis gefundenRacesplitter


----------



## muschi (29. September 2014)

Wir fuhren einen 29er Schnitt 40km, 34km lost in Glessen.


----------



## BM500 (29. September 2014)

Ich bitte um Geduld was die Ergebnislisten betrifft. Schliesslich wurde an den Kontrollpunkten fotografiert. Ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, daß ich auch sehr viel positiven Zuspruch erhalten habe. Bitte bedenken Sie, dass Sie mit Ihren öffentlichen Kommentaren, besonders wenn Sie nicht dabei waren, der Veranstaltung Schaden zufügen und die positiven Effekte (Aktion Kanonenrohr) für die anderen Biker zerstören.  Sie wissen ja wie wichtig Fairness im Sport sein kann.


----------



## Tabaluga_1 (29. September 2014)

Als Mitfahrer möchte ich auch etwas dazu schreiben.
Die Veranstalltung, war für eine Premiere gut organisiert. Die Strecke war dem vorhandenen Gelände geschuldet, auf Forstwegen geführt, nicht besonders anspruchsvoll.
An der Beschilderung muss auf jeden Fall noch gearbeitet werden. Hier wären farbige Pfeile, wie z.B. bei einer RTF besser gewesen (evtl. noch auf Pappe), da sie teilweise nicht zu sehen waren.
Wenn eine GPX Streckenführung zur Verfügung gestellt wird, sollte man entweder nur die wirklich zu fahrende Strecke (Regenversion/Trockenversion) oder beide mit Hinweis zur Verfügung stellen.
Gefahrenstelle war die Einfahrt auf die Holzbrücke, da die Verengung auf der Brücke, in der Anfahrt nicht zu erkennen war (ein Fahrer vor mir ist dagegen gerutscht, Gott sei Dank nichts passiert). Hier hätte ein Streckenposten stehen müssen.
Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich aber sehr froh, dass sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, eine solche Veranstaltung ins Leben zu rufen. Ich hoffe, dass sie sich etabliert und nicht nur einmalig war!


----------



## Frank65 (29. September 2014)

Als Teilnehmer kann ich Tabaluga 1 nur beipflichten. Für das erste mal war es absolut in Ordnung und auch die Zeit bis zur Bekanntgabe der Wertung heute Mittag fand ich vertretbar. Respekt auch dem Orgateam, mit einer solch kleinen Mannschaft das hin zu bekommen und dabei immer freundlich zu bleiben, Danke. Auf des Thema der Ausschilderung gehe ich jetzt nicht weiter ein, da darüber bereits genug und auch richtig kommuniziert wurde. Ich würde mich freuen wenn es in 2015 wieder eine BM 500 geben würde. 

Der Ablauf hat, so glaube ich, gezeigt das selbst bei einer solchen Veranstaltung Spaziergänger, Reiter, Jogger, Walker und Mountainbiker die Glessener Höhe gemeinsam nutzen können ohne dass es zu  großen gegenseitigen Behinderungen kommt und das war doch ein wesentliches Ziel der BM 500.


----------



## BM500 (29. September 2014)

Lieber Frank,

vielen Dank für Deine umsichtigen Worte. Ich komme gerade von der Strecke zurück und habe die "fehlenden" Schilder abgehängt. Leider hat sich daraus ein Sabotageverdacht ergeben und ich werde asap Bilder dazu posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catbiker (29. September 2014)

Ich würde die Wertung ganz streichen.Damit tut man doch keinem einen Gefallen. Abhaken jedem Starter was gutes tun und auf 2015 hoffen. Was ist denn dieses Kanonenrohr?  





BM500 schrieb:


> Lieber Frank,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine umsichtigen Worte. Ich komme gerade von der Strecke zurück und habe die "fehlenden" Schilder abgehängt. Leider hat sich daraus ein Sabotageverdacht ergeben und ich werde asap Bilder dazu posten.


----------



## zett78 (29. September 2014)

Hm,  habt ihr die Beschilderung morgens nicht nochmal geprüft? 
Was wäre denn bei Regen über Nacht mit den Wegweisern aus Kreide passiert??


----------



## BM500 (29. September 2014)

Der Wetterbericht war eindeutig. Den Schuh mit der Überprüfungsfahrt muss ich mir anziehen.
@ catbiker: Wer nicht dabei war sollte sich mit pseudoguten Ratschläge zurückhalten!


----------



## Roboman63 (29. September 2014)

Ein toller Tag, im Ziel nur zufriedene Gesichter, was will man mehr. Die Veranstaltung war nach meinem Empfinden absolut ein Erfolg.
Über die kleinen Fehler die passiert sind sollte man hinwegsehen . Ich hoffe, nächstes Jahr gibt es wieder einen BM 500 , und die Kritiker
dieses Marathons werden bestimmt nächstes Jahr in der ersten Reihe am Start stehen, denn dieses mal haben sie den Spaß verpasst.

Gruß, Michael (501)


----------



## BM500 (29. September 2014)

Danke Michael, das tut gut. Bilder für alle gibt es morgen!


----------



## muschi (29. September 2014)

Roboman63 schrieb:


> Ein toller Tag, im Ziel nur zufriedene Gesichter, was will man mehr. Die Veranstaltung war nach meinem Empfinden absolut ein Erfolg.
> Über die kleinen Fehler die passiert sind sollte man hinwegsehen . Ich hoffe, nächstes Jahr gibt es wieder einen BM 500 , und die Kritiker
> dieses Marathons werden bestimmt nächstes Jahr in der ersten Reihe am Start stehen, denn dieses mal haben sie den Spaß verpasst.
> 
> Gruß, Michael (501)



Das mit den zufriedenen Gesichtern ist schlichtweg gelogen.
Das Rennen hatte organisatorisch erhebliche Mängel, die aber für eine Erstaustragung akzeptabel sind.
Natürlich ist nicht nur der Organisator für die Mängel verantwortlich, aber zu grossen Teilen, das ist das Lehrgeld was man zahlen muss.
Die Ergebnislisten auf Racesplitter sind auch nicht nachvollziehbar, darum sind sie jetzt wohl auch weg.
Da wurden Siegzeiten von 1H.11.min gehandelt, ein Witz, das wäre eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 34,5km/h.
Hier und im Netz das Rennen so hoch zu loben ist eine Frechheit, genauso von kleinen Fehlern zu reden.
Wenn man authentisch sein möchte, heißt es bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben, ehrlich zu sein, transparent zu sein.
Nur dann gibt es eine Chance zu einer erneuten Auflage.
Ansonsten kommt da niemand mehr, die Leute sind doch nicht doof, nur weil sie nur mitlesen und nichts zum Thema schreiben.
Wenn in einem Rennen von 185 Fahrern 50 disqualifiziert werden, weil sie sich verfahren haben, war nix an dem Rennen ein Erfolg und nix gut organisiert.
Alle waren bemüht und haben ihr bestes gegeben und wurden natürlich durch falsche Schilder torpediert.
Das war aber doch abzusehen, durch die Problematik auf der Glessener Höhe. Da hat sich der Veranstalter ja schon den Schuh angezogen.
Das ist gut und ehrt ihn. Gut wäre auch weiterzumachen.

Diese Lobhudelei beleidigt jeden der durch die schlechte Ausschilderung um sein Rennen gebracht wurde.


----------



## BM500 (29. September 2014)

Der Veranstalter ist noch um Aufklärung bemüht und sichtet Videomaterial. 185 Fahrer sind nicht gestartet und deshalb kann es auch keine 50 DSQ´s geben. Die Wertungsklasse *e* betrifft den Fun Marathon von 32 Km das kann man 1:16 Min schaffen. Andere Fahrer wurden bereits angemailt. In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft!


----------



## Dreckfresser (29. September 2014)

Für mich war es das erste Rennen überhaupt.
Ich hab wahnsinnig viel gelernt, muss ich gestehen, hatte echten Spaß, kenne meine Grenzen auf dem Bock nun und freue mich drauf, nächstes Jahr noch mehr davon zu fahrn. Sämtliche Leute, mit denen ich Kontakt hatte, warn freundlich (und meine Respekt all jenen, die bergauf beim überholen locker grinsen ^^), inklusive der Orga, die ich persönlich als herzlich und authentisch erleben durfte.

Danke für ein schönes Event vor meiner Haustüre, sehn uns sicher mit Kanonenrohr nächstes Jahr wieder! 

Ahja, die Beschilderung wurde ja bereits erwähnt - die Videos warn da hilfreich, wie ich finde.
Der Ärger ist auch nachvollziehbar; ich zeige lieber Verständnis, denn aus Erfahrenem lernt Mensch.


----------



## zett78 (30. September 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Das mit den zufriedenen Gesichtern ist schlichtweg gelogen.
> Das Rennen hatte organisatorisch erhebliche Mängel, die aber für eine Erstaustragung akzeptabel sind.
> Natürlich ist nicht nur der Organisator für die Mängel verantwortlich, aber zu grossen Teilen, das ist das Lehrgeld was man zahlen muss.
> Die Ergebnislisten auf Racesplitter sind auch nicht nachvollziehbar, darum sind sie jetzt wohl auch weg.
> ...




Deine Outfits sind Geschmackssache, aber mit deinem Statement hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomato007 (30. September 2014)

So ganz habe ich das mit den Wertungslisten jetzt doch noch nicht verstanden. Ich hatte (offenbar) die letzte Schleife auf der Höhe linksrum über das Kreuz und nicht rechtsrum genommen. War keine Abkürzung und auch nicht als solche gemeint. Ich bin in den letzten Jahren einige Marathons gefahren wie die Transalp, verfahren habe ich mich da übrigens nie.
Ist das der Grund, wenn man dann nicht in den Wertungslisten auftaucht? Angesichts der Masse an "Falschfahrern" könnte man doch zumindest eine Liste mit deren Zeiten machen?
Weitere Frage: Wie kommt man an die Bilder auf Dropbox?
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## zett78 (30. September 2014)

Wir (die 3, die aus der ersten Startgruppe vorne weg komplett allein gefahren sind) sind diese Strecke gefahren:







da fehlte uns offenbar die "Steile Wand" und sonst sind wir auch schon mal etwas zuviel gefahren


----------



## BM500 (30. September 2014)

@tomato, ich sitze gerade an den Bildern.
@ ALLE Im übrigen gab es eine riesige Masse von *"Richtigfahrern"*, die sich leider nicht beschweren. Von daher würde ich mich freuen wenn man das Thema fair behandelt. So bleibt von der Veranstaltung nur der Kommentar einiger Opfer eines Schildbürgersteichs.  Schauen Sie sich die vielen glücklichen Gesichter an und vermeiden Sie Verallgemeinerungen die der Sache nur schaden. Das der BM500 das einzige MTB Rennen ist, bei dem die Fotos gratis sind bemängelt niemand obwohl es höchst unprofessionell ist ... (Bilder sind heute mittag online)

Hochachtungsvoll

Matthias Schmidt


----------



## BM500 (30. September 2014)

@zett: ..... und dazu musste leider nur ein Schild umgedreht werden und der Pfeil auf der Bahnbrücke abgerissen werden so wie die 2 Wegweiser davor. Aber das lag für den Saboteur ja auf dem gleichen Weg :-(


----------



## tomato007 (30. September 2014)

..und wie sieht es mit den Ergebnislisten aus?
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## Catbiker (30. September 2014)

Warum sind bei dem Desaster denn alle so geil auf Listen ? Auch die Schuld zu suchen wer wann wo was umgedreht oder abgerissen haben könnte ist der falsche Weg und hilft im Nachhinein niemandem. Ich habe noch kaum Vorschläge zur Verbesserung gelesen. Mir fallen so viele ein. Aber auf Grund der Kommentare und Äußerungen von BM500 zu meinen Posts werde ich nicht einen davon hergeben. Ich finde das hier ein falscher Ansatz verfolgt wird. Aber macht mal weiter 

Und ja, Erfahrungen mit Rennen verschiedenster Art habe ich mehr als denke ich jeder der dabei war und verfahren habe ich mich noch nie.


tomato007 schrieb:


> ..und wie sieht es mit den Ergebnislisten aus?
> Gruss,
> Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (30. September 2014)

Catbiker schrieb:


> Und ja, Erfahrungen mit Rennen verschiedenster Art habe ich mehr als denke ich jeder der dabei war und verfahren habe ich mich noch nie.



Du bist mein Held des Tages!


----------



## muschi (30. September 2014)

Ich breche gleich.


----------



## Catbiker (30. September 2014)

Hah Danke aber bei mehr als 10000 Rennkilometern denke ich schon zu wissen was ich von mir gebe. Aber macht mal weiter.


zett78 schrieb:


> Du bist mein Held des Tages!


----------



## Catbiker (30. September 2014)

Wenn du alles sauber machst danach ist es doch halb so schlimm 


malario schrieb:


> Ich breche gleich.


----------



## tomato007 (30. September 2014)

Catbiker schrieb:


> Warum sind bei dem Desaster denn alle so geil auf Listen ?


Irgendwie gehört das zu einem Rennen mit vielen anderen Leuten. Sonst ist das ja wie jedes WE auf der Kippe und Umgebung.
Ein Desaster war das aber nicht, nur blöde wg. den Verfahrern.
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## Catbiker (30. September 2014)

Na ja aber wenn es doch keinen Anhaltspunkt gibt, wer richtig und falsch gefahren ist, dann hat die Liste doch keinen Wert. 



tomato007 schrieb:


> Irgendwie gehört das zu einem Rennen mit vielen anderen Leuten. Sonst ist das ja wie jedes WE auf der Kippe und Umgebung.
> Ein Desaster war das aber nicht, nur blöde wg. den Verfahrern.
> Gruss,
> Thomas


----------



## BM500 (30. September 2014)

@Catbiker: Sie sind draussen..! Suchen Sie sich mit ihrer Erfahrung ein anderes Rennen bei dem Sie nicht mitfahren aber pseudo gutgemeinte Ratschläge posten und alles schlecht machen können. Wir bedauern Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, daß auch im nächsten Jahr wieder kein Startplatz für Sie frei sein wird. Schreiben Sie sich also nicht um Kopf und Kragen, schliesslich wird noch ein Unruhestifter gesucht!


----------



## Catbiker (30. September 2014)

Guter Ansatz zur Verbesserung einer Erstveranstaltung. In dem ganzen Thred findet man Vermutungen, Anschuldigungen, Geisterjäger aber keine Mengen an kontruktiven Verbesserungsvorschlägen. Die Glessener Höhe ist kein Gelände, auf dem es schwer ist, eine eindeutige Route zu setzen. Auch unter der Voraussetzung, dass es Regen geben könnte etc.
Wenn ich von Kreidemarkierungen lese und umgeklappten Schildern dann hat man schon 2 wesentliche Verbesserungspunkte. Von Teilnhemern, die das Event mitgefahren sind, ist bekannt, dass es Streckenweise, trotz zahlreicher Optionen und Wege, die Strecke zu verlassen, keinerlei Hinweise oder Absperrungen gab. Ich sehe hier den ersten Ansatz der Optimierung der Schilder selber, dann der Menge derer und der eindeutigen Zwischenmarkierung bei Gabelungen, Kreuzungen etc. Denn in Summe gab es ja Lob und der Ansatz wurde ausrecihend gewürdigt.

Warum aber zum Himmel BM500 ! fragt mal keiner nach Verbesserungsvorschlägen. Kann man prima hier im Thred als Bulletpoints sammeln.

So long

Catbiker


BM500 schrieb:


> @Catbiker: Sie sind draussen..! Suchen Sie sich mit ihrer Erfahrung ein anderes Rennen bei dem Sie nicht mitfahren aber pseudo gutgemeinte Ratschläge posten und alles schlecht machen können. Wir bedauern Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen, daß auch im nächsten Jahr wieder kein Startplatz für Sie frei sein wird. Schreiben Sie sich also nicht um Kopf und Kragen, schliesslich wird noch ein Unruhestifter gesucht!


----------



## BM500 (30. September 2014)

@Catbiker: ich glaube zu wissen wer Sie sind und niemand interessiert sich für Ihre Vorschläge. Wer aus dem Forum kennt diesen "selbstlosen" Rennexperten? Bitte Mails an den Veranstalter !


----------



## muschi (30. September 2014)

Vielleicht kann mal das jemand erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BM500 (30. September 2014)

Catbiker schrieb:


> was ist denn da los gewesen ? 158 Starter und nur 13 in der Wertung alle anderen DNF oder DNS ? Hat da einer Schilder im Wald umgedreht oder versteckt oder geklaut ? oder gab es keine ? War wohl nicht so dolle ?


Man muss nur 1 + 1 zusammenzählen und es fällt auf das ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt selbst noch nicht wusste das Schilder umgedreht wurden...


----------



## BM500 (30. September 2014)

Also wer kennt die Person? Bitte Mail an den Veranstalter.


----------



## Catbiker (30. September 2014)

ah Sie vermuten ich war das ? da kann ich Entwarnung geben. Also keine Sorge ich war es nicht, helfe aber gerne bei der Optimierung.


----------



## Catbiker (30. September 2014)

passt das Bild zu der Route, die zett78 gepostet hat ? 


malario schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325327 Vielleicht kann mal das jemand erklären?


----------



## BM500 (30. September 2014)

@Catbiker: 2 Mails habe ich schon und es ist 3 mal der gleiche Namen!


----------



## MadSunstar (30. September 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325327 Vielleicht kann mal das jemand erklären?


Hallo Bikefreunde,
wollte mich ja eigentlich komplett aus der Diskussion um das Rennen "BM500" raushalten, allerdings habe ich so langsam hier im Forum das Gefühl, dass einige sich in etwas verbeißen, was absolut nicht Sinn der Sache ist!
Wenn ich das Bild von malario sehe, so ist es schon richtig, dass das Schild nicht vollkommen richtig hängt und zum Beispiel eventuell der Fahrtstrecke von zett78 entsprechen könnte. Aber meint ihr nicht alle, dass nun schon mehr als genug betont wurde, dass in Sachen Verbesserung der Streckenbeschilderung für das nächste Jahr auf jeden Fall noch jede Menge Platz nach oben ist, oder?
Was ich allerdings interessant finde, ist die Tatsache, dass es sich bei dem Foto von malario etwa um den Rennkilometer 23 handelt und auf dem Bild sind Fahrer Nr. 621 und davor Nr. 635 zu sehen. Schaut man nun in die Ergebnisliste so fällt auf, dass Nr. 621 mit 1:31:44 6. geworden ist und Nr. 635 mit 1:57:42 28.  Da wir davon ausgehen, dass beide die richtige Strecke gefahren sind, sieht man schon, dass die letzten km einschließlich der "Steilen Wand" auch Körner gekostet haben. Was nun das Nachfragen nach den Rennergebnissen angeht, so liegt es wohl in der Sache eines Rennsportlers sich mit anderen in einem Rennen zu messen, und somit kann ich dann auch tomato verstehen wenn er nach den Listen fragt (wenn es dann auch nicht die richtigen sind).
Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen es hat mir rundum Spaß gemacht und was die Kritik an den Startgeldern angeht, so kann ich nur sagen: Fahrt mal den Trans-Alp oder zum Beispiel den Alpstadt-Marathon, da kostet ein (1) Bild so ca. 1,99 - 6,99 € und hier bekommt ihr die Bilder als Erinnerung kostenlos! Ist das nicht schon ein Gegenwert? Einschließlich des Rennspaß (ja ja ok nicht für alle) und der rundum freundlichen Atmosphäre der Veranstalter. Dass es nicht "nur" glückliche Gesichter gab, ist ja auch klar, wenn wirklich gute und schnelle Leute am Ende aus der Wertung genommen werden, weil sie aufgrund ihres Tempos und der ungenügenden Beschilderung nicht den richtigen Weg gefahren sind. Wie heißt es so schön, aus Fehlern lernt man!!
So in diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass sich alle Gemüter auch wieder beruhigen und sage einfach bis zum nächsten Jahr! Denn in einem sind wir uns doch alle im Klaren, es gibt leider im Kölner Raum viel zu wenig Veranstaltungen von dieser Sorte obwohl es relativ viele Radsportvereine gibt. Vielleicht gibt es ja im nächsten Jahr auch neben dem BM500 noch die "Frechener Haldenrunde" oder den "Königsforster Gipfelsturm"? Wenn dann nicht, sehen wir uns wohl alle auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr beim 2. BM500 wieder.

Danke für einen schönen Tag und bei mehr freundlichen und zufriedenen als missgelaunten Gesichtern im Zielraum würde ich auch auf keinen Fall von einem Desaster reden, sondern eher auch sagen, dass die Veranstaltung im Großen und Ganzen ein Erfolg war für uns Mountainbiker und unseren Sport in der Region!

Hang Loose und Keep on riding


----------



## BM500 (30. September 2014)

Danke, versuche gerade 1000 Bilder hochzuladen... was für ein Spass


----------



## muschi (30. September 2014)

MadSunstar schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde,
> wollte mich ja eigentlich komplett aus der Diskussion um das Rennen "BM500" raushalten, allerdings habe ich so langsam hier im Forum das Gefühl, dass einige sich in etwas verbeißen, was absolut nicht Sinn der Sache ist!
> Wenn ich das Bild von malario sehe, so ist es schon richtig, dass das Schild nicht vollkommen richtig hängt und zum Beispiel eventuell der Fahrtstrecke von zett78 entsprechen könnte. Aber meint ihr nicht alle, dass nun schon mehr als genug betont wurde, dass in Sachen Verbesserung der Streckenbeschilderung für das nächste Jahr auf jeden Fall noch jede Menge Platz nach oben ist, oder?
> Was ich allerdings interessant finde, ist die Tatsache, dass es sich bei dem Foto von malario etwa um den Rennkilometer 23 handelt und auf dem Bild sind Fahrer Nr. 621 und davor Nr. 635 zu sehen. Schaut man nun in die Ergebnisliste so fällt auf, dass Nr. 621 mit 1:31:44 6. geworden ist und Nr. 635 mit 1:57:42 28.  Da wir davon ausgehen, dass beide die richtige Strecke gefahren sind, sieht man schon, dass die letzten km einschließlich der "Steilen Wand" auch Körner gekostet haben. Was nun das Nachfragen nach den Rennergebnissen angeht, so liegt es wohl in der Sache eines Rennsportlers sich mit anderen in einem Rennen zu messen, und somit kann ich dann auch tomato verstehen wenn er nach den Listen fragt (wenn es dann auch nicht die richtigen sind).
> ...



Da sind wir und unser Team dabei, das es im Kölner Raum zu wenig MTB Verantstaltungen gibt.
Darum sind wir mit unserem Team auch extra nicht nach Büchel gefahren um dies hier zu unterstützen.
Wir wollen auch gerne wieder kommen, aber da gehört das kritische Hinterfragen dazu.
Der Fahrer 621 hatte an der Stelle auf dem Foto defekt, danach ging's ans aufholen.


----------



## unknownbeats (30. September 2014)

also zuerst ich war nicht vor ort....
aber wenn ich höre so ein kurzes event( von der strecke her) 30euro kostet kann mann doch erwarten das ich a auf einer abgesperrten strecke starte oder b es genug streckenposten gibt eine sichere streckenführung zu ermöglichen.ansonsten ist das für mich eine ctf veranstaltung mit zeitnahme(die kostet wohl nur 8euro). komme auch aus eurem einzugsgebiet würde mich freuen wenn ich nächstes jahr zu einem besserem 2.versuch dieser veranstaltung bei euch aufschlagen könnte.denn ein kann man nicht weit genug herausheben ES GIBT ZU WENIG EVENTS HIER IN DER GEGENG 
mfg micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BM500 (30. September 2014)

Bitte sparen Sie Ihr Geld und getippe. Ctf-Veranstaltungen für Sie sicher besser geeignet. Ich muss jetzt weg...


----------



## MrMapei (30. September 2014)

BM500 schrieb:


> Bitte sparen Sie Ihr Geld und getippe. Ctf-Veranstaltungen für Sie sicher besser geeignet. Ich muss jetzt weg...


Bei solchen Kommentaren würde ich sagen: sparen Sie sich ihre Veranstaltungen.


----------



## unknownbeats (30. September 2014)

lustig wie der veranstalter mit kritik umgeht. 
kenn nur einen der sich das erlauben kann.und das ist phaty --der grosse unterschied ist aber das SIS super funktioniert und die leute sich fast schlagen dort fahren zu dürfen.-)
mal schauen wie es nächstes jahr bei denen auschaut -ich bin raus -)
mfg micha


----------



## on any sunday (1. Oktober 2014)

Arroganz, mangelnde Kritikfähigkeit und kindisches Gehabe, "pass auf, ich weiß wer Du bist".

Perfekte Vorraussetzungen für einen Veranstalter.

Sowieso eine naive Vorstellung, das MTB Wettbewerbe zu mehr Akzeptanz führen könnten, eher das Gegenteil.

Ist aber schon eine Leistung auf so einem kleinen Gebiet die Kennzeichnung der Strecke zu vergeigen oder nicht für deren Vorhandensein zu sorgen. Vielleicht vorher einen CTF Veranstalter fragen, die können das.


----------



## muschi (1. Oktober 2014)

So jetzt mal was für lustig.
Ohne den Ausbruch von Schilderwahn wäre der Bericht des PST Racing Team auch nur halb so schön geworden.

http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/10/lost-in-glessen-auf-der-suche-nach.html#more


----------



## tomato007 (1. Oktober 2014)

@BM500
Sind die Bilder auf Dropbox jetzt verfügbar?
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreckfresser (1. Oktober 2014)

Ja, sieh in Deinen Mails nach


----------



## Nepumuk72 (1. Oktober 2014)

BM500 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer kennt die Person? Bitte Mail an den Veranstalter.





BM500 schrieb:


> Bitte sparen Sie Ihr Geld und getippe. Ctf-Veranstaltungen für Sie sicher besser geeignet. Ich muss jetzt weg...



Ohweia, was für Kommentare. Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon darauf gefreut, nächstes Jahr in der alten Heimat beim Rennen starten zu können. Bei solchen Statements spare ich mir das aber wohl lieber.


----------



## unknownbeats (1. Oktober 2014)

der typ ruft durch sein verhalten quasi zum boykott auf -)


----------



## tomato007 (1. Oktober 2014)

Dreckfresser schrieb:


> Ja, sieh in Deinen Mails nach


Hatte ich erst anschliessend in der Mail, danke!


----------



## on any sunday (1. Oktober 2014)

Da hier so gerne nach Verantwortlichen gefragt wird. Wer war eigentlich der Veranstalter? Klingt irgendwie nach Marketing oder einer Werbefuzzi Agentur, allerdings nach keiner guten.


----------



## H-P (2. Oktober 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Arroganz, mangelnde Kritikfähigkeit und kindisches Gehabe, "pass auf, ich weiß wer Du bist".
> 
> Perfekte Vorraussetzungen für einen Veranstalter.
> 
> ...



Ich fand die 30,- € ja schon einen Witz, aber seine Kommentare sind echt der Hammer.

Kann da on any sunday nur zustimmen.


----------



## unknownbeats (2. Oktober 2014)

hab mal ein wenig wegen dem veranstalter gegoogelt
 Right Connection GmbH nennt sich der verein laut branchen verzeichniss beheimatet in der der Tonstudios und Herstellung von Hörfunkbeiträgen branchen hab auch noch was von marketing gefunden also null mtb oder bike hintergrund. ich denke da wollte sich jemand mit der auf dem papier guten idee vielleicht seinejahresbilanz retten haha.


----------



## cuberacer16 (2. Oktober 2014)

Nun sind ein paar Tage vergangen und der adrenalinspiegel ist wieder in einem gesunden Bereich angekommen,so das ich hier,nachdem ich alle Kommentare hier gelesen habe,Partei für den Ausrichter ergreifen muss.

Das nicht alles perfekt war,wurde ausreichend diskutiert und sollte dann auch damit gut sein.
Nur zu Ergänzung,auch ich war ein Betroffener der Ausschilderung und damit auch meine Frau und Kinder sowie Tanten und Onkel die extra angereist sind um mich zu unterstützen.....

Und?passiert.....abhacken......nächstes Jahr halt wieder....


Das der Veranstalter sich hier nicht von Leuten die immer nur negativ denken und schreiben herunterziehen lassen möchte und dann auch in eine nennen wir es mal Offensive Position stellt,ist ja wohl verständlich,denn wenn Monate lange Arbeit von einigen hirngefrosteten Mitmenschen sabotiert wird,dann find ich das auch nicht mehr lustig.


Und jetzt noch ein Hinweis zur Ausschreibung des Rennens.
Und denn Schuh zieh ich mir auch an,das einige,darunter auch ich, dort angetreten sind um ein richtig schöes Rennen zu fahren.

Es war aber ja gar kein Rennen,es war ein Versuch,eine Lobby zu schaffen......Argumente zu liefern,dort auch in den nächsten Jahren Veranstaltungen durchzuführen,welche dann im Einklang mit allen anderen Benutzern der Glessener Höhe sowie Politikern,steht!!!

Jeder der sich eingeschrieben hat,könnte lesen das die Strecke nicht abgesperrt und sonstiges war und auch was die Streckenführung angeht hat man im Vorfeld durch Videos und kartenmaterial jede Menge getan um es für jeden verständlich zu machen wo es lang geht.

Also muss sich auch ein jeder hinterfragen ob er sich auch gut vorbereitet hat.....und damit meine ich nicht nur km und HM fressen....

Das die Bilder kostenlos sind....



Also....an den Veranstalter...."keep fighting"


----------



## tomato007 (2. Oktober 2014)

Den Schuh ziehe ich mir auch an. Die Karten haben mich im Vorfeld nicht sonderlich interessiert, da ich die Kippe ja kenne...
Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## MadSunstar (2. Oktober 2014)

cuberacer16 schrieb:


> Nun sind ein paar Tage vergangen und der adrenalinspiegel ist wieder in einem gesunden Bereich angekommen,so das ich hier,nachdem ich alle Kommentare hier gelesen habe,Partei für den Ausrichter ergreifen muss.
> 
> Das nicht alles perfekt war,wurde ausreichend diskutiert und sollte dann auch damit gut sein.
> Nur zu Ergänzung,auch ich war ein Betroffener der Ausschilderung und damit auch meine Frau und Kinder sowie Tanten und Onkel die extra angereist sind um mich zu unterstützen.....
> ...



Also ich kann meinen Vorschreiber nur bestätigen in seinen Äußerungen.
Ich gehörte zwar nicht zu den Falschfahrern, allerdings hatte ich auch einen Heimvorteil, da ich die Strecke vorher anhand der Karte auf der HP schon einmal gefahren war. Was den "Eingeborenen-Status" allerdings angeht, so kann ich nur sagen: Malario auch "der Eingeboren" der dann weg war, ist eine falsche Strecke gefahren . Dennoch meiner Meinung nach ein witziger Artikel auf eurer HP. Und auch ein paar Rennfotos vom Veranstalter mit eingebaut.

Und was das Absperren von Rennstrecken angeht, so ist die Trans-Alp auch nicht abgesperrt, allerdings kann ich mich bei den Teilnahmen nicht daran erinnern, dass das jemals einer gefordert hat. Die Beschwerden bezüglich der ausgewiesenen HM und KM und der tatsächlichen gefahrenen HM und KM waren jeden Abend aber immer groß! Je länger die Etappe, desto unterschiedlicher waren Ausschreibung und tatsächlich gefahrene HM und KM! Dennoch werden es jedes Jahr mehr Teilnehmer.

Und was die Kritik angeht, dass man mit MTB-Wettbewerben nicht für den Sport und für die Toleranz werben kann sehe ich auch vollkommen anders. Oder denkt hier einer, dass St. Wendel etwas gegen die MTB-Wettbewerbe hat oder Saalhausen oder Albstadt oder, oder, oder? Meiner Meinung nach kann man genau mit solchen Wettbewerben für ein Miteinander werben.

Und aller Anfang ist nun einmal schwer und gemachte Fehler oder wie auch immer gilt es beim nächsten Mal zu verändern! Jeder der sich die Bilder ansieht und auch die Leute im Ziel angesehen hat, hatte den Eindruck, dass jede Menge Leute jede Menge Spaß gehabt haben!

Anstatt die Veranstaltung zu torpedieren, geht es doch eher darum mit Anregungen und Veränderungsvorschlägen dazu zu sorgen, dass im nächsten Jahr weitere Hürden (wie zum Beispiel Verpflegungs-Erlaubnis durch die Stadt, interessanter Single-Trail-Streckenabschnitte) genommen werden können. Denn es ist schon praktisch mit dem Bike zur Veranstaltung zu fahren und nicht erst etliche km mit dem Auto ins Sauerland zu gurken! In diesem Punkt sind hier doch alle einig, sowohl die Befürworter als auch die Kritiker, oder?

Und ganz ehrlich jetzt zu behaupten der Veranstalter hätte nichts mit MTB am Hut ist auch sehr weit spekulativ, aber es ist ja auch bald Weihnachten UND Spekulation liegt ja auch sehr nah an Eskalation. Und kommt beides nicht von Laktak oder war es eher Laktation? Aber Vorsicht nicht alles in einen Topf werfen und dann auch noch verwechseln, oder Malario?  Was hat eigentlich die LBS mit MTB zu tun?

In diesem Sinne Keep on Riding und wie es cuberacer schon geschrieben hat: Leute seht es alles nicht ganz so verbissen UND das gilt auch für den Veranstalter! Aber vielleicht waren die dummen und unnötigen Kommentare ja auch Ausdruck, dass da jemand sein "Baby" verteidigen will und dabei manchmal auch ein wenig blind wird! Die Eltern unter uns kennen das doch sicherlich: Das eigene Baby ist immer das Schönste, auch wenn der Kopf oval wie ein Ei ist oder die Haare einfach nicht kommen, man sieht es dennoch mit anderen Augen und wenn dann so Sätze wie: Ist das Baby krank? oder Wieso hat das denn gar keine Haare? kommen, verteidigt man nur blind und wird dabei sicherlich auch sehr subjektiv und vielleicht sogar verbissen in seinen Äußerungen, oder?

Genug geschrieben jetzt ist Zeit zum Biken bei dem geilen Herbstwetter!

Morgen ist Feiertag, also Raus aufs Bike und weg vom PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MEGADETH- (2. Oktober 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da hier so gerne nach Verantwortlichen gefragt wird. Wer war eigentlich der Veranstalter?



OK, ich oute mich hier...

*ICH WAR DER VERANSTALTER!*

Leider waren die oben-ohne-Cheerleader nicht gekommen, weil es ihnen zu kalt war. Die Dominas wollten auch nicht auftauchen. Begründung: Die Typen mit den Riesenrädern waren ihnen irgendwie suspekt.

Die Strecke konnte leider nicht ausreichend abgesteckt werden, weil ich nicht genügend rostige Absperrzäune aus dem 1. WK liegen hatte. Außerdem hatte ich die Tage zu viel Party gemacht und zu spät aufgestanden. Bin immer noch ein wenig groggy.

Beim nächsten Event, welches dann im Hochsommer stattfinden wird, werden die oben-ohne-Cheerleader auch da sein. Die Dominas habe ich überreden können. Sie haben versprochen, die Herren mit den Riesenrädern die Anstiege hochzupeitschen!

Das Startergeld werde ich dann allerdings etwas erhöhen müssen. Chearleader und Dominas sind nicht günstig. Mein Partyleben auch nicht.

Also, next time 60€+x€. Variabel, weil ich nicht weiss, zu welchen Partys ich gehen werde. Aber keine Sorge, billiger wird es nicht.


----------



## muschi (2. Oktober 2014)

Da muss ich aber auch nochmal.
Ich spreche nur für mich und das PST Racing Team, und somit haben wir nichts mit anderen Äußerungen hier zu tun.
Mein Bericht enthält keine Unwahrheiten und Mutmaßungen.
In kleinster Weise hat irgendwer vom PST Racing Team versucht irgendwas zu torpedieren.
Ich bin sogar sehr zurückhaltend und wohlwollend mit dem Rennen umgegangen.
Mehr Gute Presse wird es zu dem Rennen, wohl auch nicht mehr geben.
Vieles, auch diese Schilderaktion hätte der Verantstalter durch eine professionellere Organisation vermeiden können.
Das bezieht auch den Saboteur ein, den hätte man verhindern können.
Das kann solange gedreht und gewendet werden wie will. Es wird nichts daran ändern Bockmist gebaut zu haben, und es als Chance nehmen zu sollen, die 2te Auflage des Rennens zu optimieren.


----------



## Delgado (2. Oktober 2014)

cuberacer16 schrieb:


> Und?passiert.....abhacken......nächstes Jahr halt wieder....



Nein, diese Veranstaltung wird nicht wieder stattfinden!


----------



## -MEGADETH- (2. Oktober 2014)

Ohhhhh doch!


----------



## MadSunstar (2. Oktober 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Da muss ich aber auch nochmal.
> Ich spreche nur für mich und das PST Racing Team, und somit haben wir nichts mit anderen Äußerungen hier zu tun.
> Mein Bericht enthält keine Unwahrheiten und Mutmaßungen.
> In kleinster Weise hat irgendwer vom PST Racing Team versucht irgendwas zu torpedieren.
> ...



Genauso sehe ich das auch! Und wir sind uns denke ich einig, dass man nichts drehen und wenden sollte .. Denn Fehler bleiben nun einmal Fehler! Und diese sollten nicht noch einmal gemacht werden. Apropos, das Startgeld war 20 €, bzw. 17,50 €, nicht 30 €. Die Nachmeldegebühr war meiner Meinung nach mit 10 € zu hoch. Nun sollte aber auch mal gut sein, oder?

Und dein Artikel war ehrlich, gut und amüsierend! Absolut! Allerdings auch das ist meine subjektive Meinung. Wer weiß, vielleicht leide ich auch schon unter besagter Krankheit 

Grüße in die Eifel


----------



## zett78 (10. September 2015)

http://www.bm500.de/

wer hätte das gedacht


----------

